# Stainless hop spider



## CoopsOz (6/4/14)

Hi brewers,
I'm two brews into using my new plate chiller and am having difficulty keeping hop material out of it. I whirlpool with very limited success so I'm looking for a filter of some description.

I found something that looks promising but they come from the US. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEER-WORT-CUP-STAINLESS-STEEL-HOMEBREW-BEER-HOP-SPIDER-HOPS-FILTER-PELLET-HOPS-/170945571010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cd2668c2

Is anyone using one or something similar? Do any of the sponsors offer such a product?


----------



## nathan_madness (6/4/14)

I have been looking in to them as well here are the 2 that I have found.

http://utahbiodieselsupply.com/brewingfilters.php

http://www.stainlessbrewing.com/Strainers-False-Bottoms_c_18.html

I am waiting to hear back form Stainless Brewing. They don't seem to want to answer my question "Do you ship to Australia".


----------



## CoopsOz (6/4/14)

If you get a response it might be worth investigating if sharing the shipping is beneficial.


----------



## wally (6/4/14)

nathan_madness said:


> I am waiting to hear back form Stainless Brewing. They don't seem to want to answer my question "Do you ship to Australia".


If you have your heart set on one, use a freight forwarder. I've done it a few times. Seems to work OK.


----------



## CoopsOz (7/4/14)

Maybe I should be working on my whirlpooling because it seems that nobody uses these things! Should I just put a SS scrubber over the pick up tube and be done with it? What is everybody else using?


----------



## hathro (7/4/14)

You can make a hop spider out of a hop sock and PVC pipe


----------



## breakbeer (7/4/14)

swmbo bought me a stainless hop spider from Stainless Brewing, they definitely ship to Oz. Shipping (for the largest one they make) was $70, so not real cheap. 

I'd suggest getting a few interested people to purchase at the same time & split the shipping. You'd have to go with different diameter versions so they fit inside each other

Here's a pic if mine in action, love this bit of kit!


----------



## breakbeer (7/4/14)

The evolution of the Hop Spider:


----------



## CoopsOz (7/4/14)

That is awesome breakbeer. It is exactly what I want. The reason being is that I do a lot of singles on a 100litre pot and my normal paint strainer hop spider doesn't reach the bloody wort. I thought a tall rigid one would do the trick nicely.


----------



## mb-squared (7/4/14)

CoopsOz said:


> Hi brewers,
> I'm two brews into using my new plate chiller and am having difficulty keeping hop material out of it. I whirlpool with very limited success so I'm looking for a filter of some description.
> 
> I found something that looks promising but they come from the US. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEER-WORT-CUP-STAINLESS-STEEL-HOMEBREW-BEER-HOP-SPIDER-HOPS-FILTER-PELLET-HOPS-/170945571010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cd2668c2
> ...


Hi CoopsOZ, I use that exact strainer. See the 5th pic down in this post: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78681-my-typical-brew-day/

I picked it up when I was in the states on business, so don't know about shipping.


----------



## CoopsOz (7/4/14)

I never thought of using it like that. Do you have any difficulty getting the last of the wort out with the syphon? I guess it needs to be tall enough to rest on the bottom of the kettle?


----------



## mb-squared (7/4/14)

I usually use it the normal way, by putting the hops in it and then draining the BK in the normal way. But when I have a brew with mostly late-addition hops, I think I get better mileage out of my hops if I put them straight into the BK. It might not matter either way. 

I had Chad make the strainer to fit my BK exactly (he, by the way, makes a really top-notch product that I highly recommend) so that it reaches all the way to the bottom. So yeah, I can drain my BK with a siphon pretty easily.

Cheers,

matto


----------



## pk.sax (8/4/14)

I've found with throwing in pellets commando that the sludge at the bottom of a double batch is simply too big and goes out to the pickup tube in my kettle. So, whirlpooling is only partially effective. Flowers act as a natural sort of filter so work a little better, albeit greater wort absorption/retention.

I'd definitely want a hop spider, asked at beer belly but they indicated they are so far behind orders it'd be impractical to jump on yet another thing...


----------



## GalBrew (8/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> I've found with throwing in pellets commando that the sludge at the bottom of a double batch is simply too big and goes out to the pickup tube in my kettle. So, whirlpooling is only partially effective. Flowers act as a natural sort of filter so work a little better, albeit greater wort absorption/retention.
> 
> I'd definitely want a hop spider, asked at beer belly but they indicated they are so far behind orders it'd be impractical to jump on yet another thing...


I find the same thing when I double batch. I get quite a good cone in the middle but it is just so big that I can't avoid picking up a little sludge. That being said I quite like the idea of my hops being free to move about the kettle as they see fit without the restrictions of a spider (unless it was quite big).


----------



## mb-squared (8/4/14)

GalBrew said:


> That being said I quite like the idea of my hops being free to move about the kettle as they see fit without the restrictions of a spider (unless it was quite big).


Yes, I tend to agree. That is why I use my hop strainer as a filter to siphon through.


----------



## Tex083 (8/4/14)

I have been looking into something similar. 
A few brewers on here use a SS kitchen waste fitting as it narrows and allows a hop bag to be attached. Have a search around.
I would love one from SS brewing they look amazing!


----------



## shaunous (8/4/14)

hathro said:


> You can make a hop spider out of a hop sock and PVC pipe


Damn that looks the goods, that'd save me 20mins of cleaning time after every brew, AND stop my pump copping all that hoppy goodness going through it when im recirculating to cool.

I use a keggle to, does your bag touch the bottom of the keggle when heating. Just worried the bag I have maybe melting if it did come in contact with the bottom of the keggle. Would hate to chop it up so it didn't touch or have it melt if it did. Mines gas fired though.


----------



## hathro (9/4/14)

Hi shaunous,

Just cut your hop bag to length so it doesn't touch the bottom of the keggle (or your element if electric). There is a clamp that holds the bag to the PVC pipe and you can see the join on the bottom right of the PVC. Alternately, you can hoist the bag up over this or cut it, your choice.

I went this route as it was cheap and I could get all the materials from Bunnings.


----------



## pk.sax (9/4/14)

I wonder how much benefit the bag spider gives. The bag can still fold over itself unlike a solid side spider. I went on amazon and a bloke is selling on there, I believe same as the guy on eBay. That should get intl shipping.


----------



## hathro (9/4/14)

The bag is immersed in the wort and is perforated. It is kept moving by a rolling boil.

If you are concerned, drop a small stainless steel weight in there.


----------



## Westo (23/7/14)

1 x hop bag + clip to stop bag floating away = cheap and does the job i never get hops in my plate chiller


----------



## beercus (23/7/14)

i use these tea balls. Easy to use and easy to clean. I have 4 or 5, they just clip onto the pot.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/7/14)

beercus said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1406079271.191100.jpg
> 
> i use these tea balls. Easy to use and easy to clean. I have 4 or 5, they just clip onto the pot.


how many grams can you fit in on of those balls?

Does it matter if you over fill them - ie do the hops need to be able to float around in the ball, or it doesn't matter if they swell up and the ball is packed tight????


----------



## fraser_john (23/7/14)

I've just bought six 9cm versions of the hop balls mentioned, at $US1.80 each, free shipping, its a good deal.

That is 382 cubic centimeters of hops per ball, quite a lot.

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6163859888.html

No affiliation


----------



## lael (23/7/14)

I was just reading about these over at hbtalk. Arborfab.com seems to be cheaper than stainless brewing and people comment highly about them.


----------



## beercus (23/7/14)

If my addition is more than 30g I will split into 2 balls. At the end of the boil they can be completely full if i use more than that. They are very cheap so with 4 or 5 you will be ok with a standard 23L brew (as long as its not a hop hog clone!)


----------



## pk.sax (23/7/14)

lael said:


> I was just reading about these over at hbtalk. Arborfab.com seems to be cheaper than stainless brewing and people comment highly about them.


I got the smallest arbor fab one. Flowers used..... Noooooo. Fills up too quick.
Now I have one of these balls too. I can manage a bit on the bottom of the pot with a whirlpool but not 200g worth. Bit here bit there.


----------



## lael (23/7/14)

How much can the arborfab ones fit? Happy with it? Did you go the 300micron one? I'm curious whether the 300 or 400 is better.


----------



## GABBA110360 (23/7/14)

_I bought one of the tea bag thingo's and used it once I go to coles and buy the cheapest knee high stocking thingo's 4 pair for 2 bucks type stuff and use once then use to tie my tomatoes up_


----------



## booargy (23/7/14)

anyone got a quote of this mob? http://www.metalmesh.com.au/stainless-steel-mesh


----------



## pilgrimspiss (23/7/14)

beercus said:


> If my addition is more than 30g I will split into 2 balls. At the end of the boil they can be completely full if i use more than that. They are very cheap so with 4 or 5 you will be ok with a standard 23L brew (as long as its not a hop hog clone!)


I use 3 'tea' balls and drop them into a stainless hop spider.

My last brew I did 3 additions of 40g of pellets in each ball. Each addition didn't even fill one half of the ball. 

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## pk.sax (23/7/14)

lael said:


> How much can the arborfab ones fit? Happy with it? Did you go the 300micron one? I'm curious whether the 300 or 400 is better.


This one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170945571010

I think mine is the 300 micron one. I wouldn't bother going finer. Would be harder to clean and restrictive.

I used 200 grams of hops in a double batch and that was too much for that small one. I reckon 100g of pellets will be fine. It's not very tall, doesn't reach down into my kettle (60L pot about as wide as tall) far enough, wish I'd gotten the taller one.


----------



## lael (23/7/14)

With micron the larger the number the larger the hole. So 400 is less fine than 300. I think some people commented they thought the 300 got clogged with hot break and pelet gunk too easily and didn't let wort mix with the pellets enough. 

How do you find yours?


----------



## pk.sax (24/7/14)

Ah.... See, not thinking straight there.

It didn't clog. But then again mine didn't go down to the bottom and I introduce the first hop addition after the rolling boil has started. I suppose 400 should be better then. This one is very fine and you won't want any finer than 300.


----------



## mb-squared (24/7/14)

There's a consensus over on HBT that 300microns is the way to go: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f11/new-way-control-pellet-hop-gunk-352293/index3.html Be ready to read ~50 pages on that thread! 

I had Chad at arborfab make me a 300micron one (15cm diameter, 45cm tall) to fit my pot perfectly and it works a charm. I've certainly never had any clogging issues and I've brewed up some hop monsters with all late addition hops.


----------



## 2much2spend (24/7/14)

Utah bio diesel. I got some stuff and he sells ones that drop in to the keg.


----------



## lael (24/7/14)

mb-squared said:


> There's a consensus over on HBT that 300microns is the way to go: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f11/new-way-control-pellet-hop-gunk-352293/index3.html Be ready to read ~50 pages on that thread!
> 
> I had Chad at arborfab make me a 300micron one (15cm diameter, 45cm tall) to fit my pot perfectly and it works a charm. I've certainly never had any clogging issues and I've brewed up some hop monsters with all late addition hops.


What was your total cost mb?


----------



## tateg (24/7/14)

Lael, 
I recon I could do with one of the arborfab hop spiders, might be cheaper shipping getting two.
That's of course if u go down that track. 
Tateg


----------



## mb-squared (24/7/14)

lael said:


> What was your total cost mb?


Chad charged me $90 shipped (to a US address where I picked it up when I was over there). Don't know what shipping to OZ would cost...


----------



## CoopsOz (24/7/14)

Bulk buy? If so, I'm in.


----------



## tateg (24/7/14)

I have sent an email requesting shipping to aussie


----------



## geneabovill (24/7/14)

I reckon I could make a decent one of those. Right after I make everything else on me list. 

Till then I'll chill with my SS coil.


----------



## lael (24/7/14)

How do you weld / seal the stainless mesh?


----------



## antiphile (24/7/14)

I'm currently using the PVC version as well, but one of the next projects is making one from a stainless steel Insinkerator plug from Bunnings/Masters or similar. I couldn't find the exact Youtube video I was going to follow, but  is very similar. Haven't yet decised whether to use fine stainless mesh or a paint strainer type bag.


----------



## billygoat (24/7/14)

I made one awhile ago from some SS mesh. For the ends I got hold of an old SS sauce pan and with a fine cutting disc on an angle grinder I cut two flanges from it. I then used two SS hose clamps to hold the SS mesh to the flanges. To join the SS mesh together I used some SS Bandit strip and then pop riveted it together.


----------



## GABBA110360 (24/7/14)

billygoat said:


> I made one awhile ago from some SS mesh. For the ends I got hold of an old SS sauce pan and with a fine cutting disc on an angle grinder I cut two flanges from it. I then used two SS hose clamps to hold the SS mesh to the flanges. To join the SS mesh together I used some SS Bandit strip and then pop riveted it together.


well made handy work looks good


----------



## Crouch (24/7/14)

billygoat said:


> I made one awhile ago from some SS mesh. For the ends I got hold of an old SS sauce pan and with a fine cutting disc on an angle grinder I cut two flanges from it. I then used two SS hose clamps to hold the SS mesh to the flanges. To join the SS mesh together I used some SS Bandit strip and then pop riveted it together.


That does look great billgoat ... where did you get the mesh from and what size is it?

Cheers


----------



## billygoat (24/7/14)

I bought the mesh on Ebay, from a bloke in QLD, it was 36 gauge, which I think means there is 36 wires per inch.
It was about $30 delivered and was enough to make at least 3 or 4 hop holders.


----------



## Crouch (24/7/14)

billygoat said:


> I bought the mesh on Ebay, from a bloke in QLD, it was 36 gauge, which I think means there is 36 wires per inch.
> It was about $30 delivered and was enough to make at least 3 or 4 hop holders.


I've been looking around - still yet to have a proper look, but what I have seen so far has been expensive and generally in much larger pieces/rolls than what I'd need.

Clever idea for using an old pot to make the supporting rings ... I have an old soup pot that was my test pot for drilling holes etc, that would make a nice big ring! Thought might have trouble finding the fittings to wrap around it and support the mesh.

Thanks for the reply.
Cheers


----------



## beercus (25/7/14)

More info on 90mm tea balls:

On the left is 22g saaz pellets boiled for 60min 
On the right is 16g saaz pellets boiled for 15mims

Beercus


----------



## TidalPete (25/7/14)

billygoat said:


> I made one awhile ago from some SS mesh. For the ends I got hold of an old SS sauce pan and with a fine cutting disc on an angle grinder I cut two flanges from it. I then used two SS hose clamps to hold the SS mesh to the flanges. To join the SS mesh together I used some SS Bandit strip and then pop riveted it together.


That's a very neat job billygoat & you're to be congratulated. :super:
I once did something similar for my dry hopping but didn't think to make the rings from an old saucepan which is a great idea.
Perhaps that ss mesh you obtained was TermiMesh[SIZE=medium]®[/SIZE]?
The concrete slab on my home is imbedded with this stuff & the companies who supply it are a good & cheap source of off-cuts.

However, I finally settled on home-made voile (Spotlight) bags with a ss weight inside, tied around top with unflavoured dental floss & suspended in mid-wort by tying the floss to the fermenter handle.

As for the ss tea-balls good luck with them. I found that the "jumbo" size worked ok when about 2\3 filled but the mild steel hinges eventually rusted out.
This can be solved by replacing the mild steel hinges with ss wire but I still found the tea-balls a little restrictive & so moved on to the home-made voile bags which are great.

Just my 2-cents & happy brewing.

Edit ------- My bad! Only read the last page & thought we were talking about dry-hopping to fermenter & so agree with hop sock similar to post 5. 
This might still be of help to someone anyway????

Edit 2 ------ An el-cheapo alternative to a hop spider is below.


----------



## husky (26/7/14)

I tried variations on a voile hop spider arrangement and found that with a vigorus boil it was always sitting on the surface. tried weighing it down but was never happy with it. Had a stainless one made up which I have only used once and the hops have plenty of room to roll around which is the effect I was after. Not too exy if you buy some mesh off ebay and get a local fabricator to roll and weld.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (26/7/14)

Knocked this up yesterday. Less than 20$ including Swiss voile. 
When looking.for Swiss voile it pays to look in the off cuts bin,I got enough to make three hop socks and two full size biab bags for 6$.





I made the sock a touch short. No big deal will knock up another.


----------



## thebigwilk (27/12/14)

Anybody bought one of these off flea bay yet if so how's it working for ya?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-14-35cm-Stainless-Steel-Hop-Spider-Home-Brew-Beer-Hop-Filter-/291303476641?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item43d30a4da1


----------



## breakbeer (30/12/14)

They look pretty good & much cheaper than the one I have.

I also checked out that sellers other items & just bought the stainless dry hopping thingamajig, which I'll use for flowers


----------



## Spiesy (30/12/14)

Australians should have something locally available soon.


----------



## thebigwilk (30/12/14)

Made an offer of $40 and got It, not bad value . Will update when it arrives.


----------



## jonnir (30/12/14)

^^ good to know


----------



## shaunous (31/12/14)

Mmmmm exactly what i need, good find. Hopefully its ALL stainless, ive found alot of cooking equip is described as stainless, but you quickly find out that only bits and pieces are and the rest is chrome coated.


----------



## dicko (31/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> Australians should have something locally available soon.


I wonder will this new hop spider be suitable for the centre mount on a Braumeister? 

Cheers


----------



## Spiesy (31/12/14)

dicko said:


> I wonder will this new hop spider be suitable for the centre mount on a Braumeister?
> 
> Cheers


Quite possibly


----------



## Camo6 (31/12/14)

Stop playing coy. We want pics godammit!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (1/1/15)

I picked up a good hop spider yesterday. All 304 ss
Nice bit of kit.


----------



## Camo6 (1/1/15)

Here's mine:



Hold on. Stainless? My bad. Mods feel free to move my post to the hop spider thread. Cheers.


----------



## shaunous (5/1/15)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> I picked up a good hop spider yesterday. All 304 ss
> Nice bit of kit.


Details?


----------



## djar007 (5/1/15)

I went and checked out the ebay hop spiders. Didnt buy one because it didnt look that sturdy or well made.In particular the joining of the mesh and the welding.It would do the job but imho isnt worth fifty bucks.The guys there were very nice and helpful .


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (5/1/15)

Shaunous I got mine from brewmart in wa. It's on there website.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (5/1/15)

Here's a link for you.
http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=4560&SZIDX=0&CCODE=18455&QOH=0&CATID=441&CLN=1


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/1/15)

I bought 50 filter bags for liquid filtration from Midwest Filter Corp after 3 years I am still on the first one with many,many brews gone through, works a treat they are 400 micron and easy to clean.

http://www.midwestfilter.com/


----------



## SimoB (5/1/15)

thebigwilk said:


> Made an offer of $40 and got It, not bad value . Will update when it arrives.


have you received this yet? I've been after one of these for ages.


----------



## thebigwilk (7/1/15)

Just an update on the hop spider got it in the post the on Monday 3rd. Looks great all stainless frame and its a bigger size than I thought, plenty of room for a lot more hops than what I use will post photos of it next brew day but very happy with the look of it and the build quality.


----------



## GalBrew (7/1/15)

Keg king have got one in their catalogue now. No idea if it's good or not but I might give it a go. 

No affiliation blah etc.


----------



## welly2 (8/1/15)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Here's a link for you.
> http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=4560&SZIDX=0&CCODE=18455&QOH=0&CATID=441&CLN=1


That looks smart. I might have to order one if my Craftbrewer hop sack doesn't work out (it's plastic, it may melt!)


----------



## Spiesy (8/1/15)

welly2 said:


> That looks smart. I might have to order one if my Craftbrewer hop sack doesn't work out (it's plastic, it may melt!)


I got one of those plastic hop sacks from MashMaster (possibly the same one), horrible. 

It's just a pool filter bag. I added hops during the boil and it gummed up with hops and wouldn't let wort easily pass through the bag. 

Inverted the bag, put the hops back in the boil and haven't used it since. 

Maybe I used it wrong. But I'm not overly keen on plastic in the boil anyway.


----------



## welly2 (14/1/15)

Spiesy said:


> I got one of those plastic hop sacks from MashMaster (possibly the same one), horrible.
> 
> It's just a pool filter bag. I added hops during the boil and it gummed up with hops and wouldn't let wort easily pass through the bag.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. perhaps I should not use it.

What bags are people using with the stainless steel hop spider?

Anyone want to buy a hop bag? Perfect condition!


----------



## Spiesy (14/1/15)

welly2 said:


> What bags are people using with the stainless steel hop spider?


A stainless steel hop spider shouldn't need a bag - it is the bag.


----------



## welly2 (14/1/15)

Spiesy said:


> A stainless steel hop spider shouldn't need a bag - it is the bag.


Oh, I thought we were referring to this:

http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=4560&SZIDX=0&CCODE=18455&QOH=0&CATID=441&CLN=1

but now I see these:

https://utahbiodieselsupply.com/brewingfilters.php

Where would I pick one of these up from in Aus?


----------



## breakbeer (14/1/15)

Read the previous page


----------



## welly2 (14/1/15)

breakbeer said:


> Read the previous page


Oh, wicked. That looks the part, if you're referring to the ebay jobbie.


----------



## SimoB (31/1/15)

hey guys, just used the the stainless steel hop spider from Keg King.

35 $ - The construction is fairly flimsy however it does the trick, way better than using the bag. Heaps happy with it.


----------



## dave81 (31/1/15)

SimoB said:


> hey guys, just used the the stainless steel hop spider from Keg King.
> 
> 35 $ - The construction is fairly flimsy however it does the trick, way better than using the bag. Heaps happy with it.


Pics in action?


----------



## takai (31/1/15)

Im the opposite. I got heaps more trub with the KegKing hop spider than the bags i was using previously.
It coudl have been the ~140g of hops in the boil though. Going to give it a go again for a less hoppy brew.


----------



## SimoB (1/2/15)

takai said:


> Im the opposite. I got heaps more trub with the KegKing hop spider than the bags i was using previously.
> It coudl have been the ~140g of hops in the boil though. Going to give it a go again for a less hoppy brew.


I still get trub but that is normally break material and other stuff that happens in the boil, I did about the same amount of hops and I had no Hop material, a lot more effective than the normal sock



dave81 said:


> Pics in action?


I'll take a photo and post it up


----------



## warnerbrew (2/2/15)

Hi Guys,

Thought I would post my hop spider from keg king (no affiliation)

Kept the majority of the hop in, still had a small amount of hop gather around the filter in the grain father.

Mesh is nice and fine, as SimoB commented, it feels a little delicate, but first brew went fairly well. I needed to clamp it to the side of the GF in first brew, didn't realise before I started the brew how long it was and at 28L in the boil, the lip of the hop spider was below the water level.







Modified the hop spider so it sat on the lip of the GF a bit better. For anyone interested, the fold is 40mm down from the original fold.


----------



## fdsaasdf (11/6/15)

Can anyone share their experiences with the keg king hop spider after a few boils? 

Given the comments about flimsiness I'm a little apprehensive about shelling out for something that isn't going to withstand the rigours of fortnightly brewing


----------



## takai (11/6/15)

Well mine has been going for about 12 brews now. No major issues with it. Does tend to get a bit of hop residue caked on, but that is resolvable.


----------



## fdsaasdf (11/6/15)

Thanks for the quick response, what's your usual method for removing the hop residue? Soak in pbw?


----------



## welly2 (11/6/15)

Found a use for my plastic hop bag/spider - a filter for when I siphon my wort into the fermenter. And that way the hops can freely move around the wort during the boil as they want to do. Will try it out tonight but I can't see how it could fail! Hopefully this might be the first beer I'm not chewing on bits of hop.


----------



## dicko (11/6/15)

I have a keg king spider that I modified to fit the BM and have used it approx 8 times.

It works great with no hop material going into the boil.
I clean it with a hose on the tap and when it gets a bit dirty looking a soak in PBW fixed it.


----------



## Exile (11/6/15)

no problems with mine after 3 brews


----------



## fdsaasdf (11/6/15)

Thanks all. Looks like keg king probably have another customer here...


----------



## Cocko (11/6/15)

We have sold many with no issues!

I just brought one home tonight for testing, hopefully, Sunday... inspired by seeing Camo's rig pix.


----------



## fdsaasdf (21/6/15)

Purchased one from Cheeky Peak last week as their postage was much cheaper than KegKing. Amazingly Fastway even delivered it on time!

Used in a brew today both to strain into BK from MT, then as a hop spider with 200g of pellets. Seemed very effective for each of these purposes so I think it was quite a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## takai (27/3/16)

Almost a year on, how are peoples hop spiders going? Mine has clogged up a fair bit and even long soaks and scrubs with PBW isnt getting the residue out. Any other solutions?


----------



## butisitart (27/3/16)

i've got the same spider as on hoppy days site - didn't get it there, but seems fairly common around the traps

http://www.hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product-category/accessories/

have found mine (around $35 from most sources) generally perhaps a bit micron too fine on pellets, and it tends to clog up on wheat brews.

i now see a coarser (and by the look of it, sturdier) spider on the gf site, spider from mangrove jack.
that one is $59nz. only found it last night and now looking around to see if i can get one in oz.

http://www.grainfather.co.nz/#!online-store/c8k/!/Accessories/c/10695014/offset=9&sort=nameAsc

thinking seriously to get one. i may use both - the coarser one for wheat and undecided on barley.


----------



## takai (27/3/16)

butisitart said:


> i've got the same spider as on hoppy days site - didn't get it there, but seems fairly common around the traps
> 
> http://www.hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product-category/accessories/
> 
> ...


FullPint (sponsor here) are getting in the MJ one. Will be keen to try it when it comes in.


----------



## butisitart (27/3/16)

takai said:


> Almost a year on, how are peoples hop spiders going? Mine has clogged up a fair bit and even long soaks and scrubs with PBW isnt getting the residue out. Any other solutions?


we seem to be on the same page. i find the spider a good alternative to socks, free-balling or whatever else in the price range, but it has its shortcomings.
cleaning along the main body strut is a bugger and it all seems a bit pbw resistent.
and i think the micron is a tad too fine - once the hops expand, not much circulation gets in or out of the spider. especially when wheat gum chokes it.

happy?? to a point. would i buy it again?? i'd have to think about it. (that's not a flat no).
could it be better designed?? yep - bigger micron and easier cleaning in corner areas


----------



## Coldspace (28/3/16)

I just blast mine every brew with high pressure garden hose after soaking in nappy San.

I have then occasional used a light gerney pressure blast which seems to clear it.

But I find during the boil I do stir the hops regularly , so a slightly higher micron one will be better.


----------



## honesmo (23/4/16)

welly2 said:


> Found a use for my plastic hop bag/spider - a filter for when I siphon my wort into the fermenter. And that way the hops can freely move around the wort during the boil as they want to do. Will try it out tonight but I can't see how it could fail! Hopefully this might be the first beer I'm not chewing on bits of hop.


How did this go? I've been thinking about trying the same thing. It gets blocked during the boil on hoppier beers and I usually end up chucking my flame out hops in loose to save them being wasted.


----------



## Tex083 (23/4/16)

On my last pale Ale brew day I got a bit hop mad and threw in about 200g of hops and it formed a green plug in my spider and was wondering if anyone has removed the 60min addition before adding late hops? You would loose some IBUs but would allow the late hops to float around.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/4/16)

My last hop bad brew (110 IBU black IPA) I used the hop spider for the FWH , 40 and 20 min additions. I then used my old hop bad for the 10 min as the spider was fairly full by that stage.

I stir the spider on each addition to avoid the green plug.

I have modified my keg king spider so that it suspended by 4 arms and sits in the middle of the kettle. I hung the hop bag off one of the arms.


----------



## TidalPete (26/4/16)

takai said:


> takai, on 27 Mar 2016 - 12:46 PM, said:
> 
> Almost a year on, how are peoples hop spiders going? Mine has clogged up a fair bit and even long soaks and scrubs with PBW isnt getting the residue out. Any other solutions?


Try soaking in a 3.0% solution of hot caustic followed by a light scrubbing.

Of course, you will need to be careful & wear long sleeves, gloves & a face shield but caustic does a great job on stainless that's why breweries use it.
Here's a (steamy) pic of the results of my first system caustic clean after years of using PBW every brewday & thinking I was doing a great job. B)


----------



## Moad (26/4/16)

I purchased one of the utah bio diesel jobs and used it for the first time on the weekend. Extremely effective and worth the $ IMO


----------



## shaunous (1/5/16)

Moad said:


> I purchased one of the utah bio diesel jobs and used it for the first time on the weekend. Extremely effective and worth the $ IMO


Please explain?


----------



## breakbeer (2/5/16)

There's a company called Utah Bio Diesel who make all kinds of filters. A hop spider being one of them


----------



## mtb (2/5/16)

I know I'm spruiking my own post but it's very relevant - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/90699-hop-spider-alternative-reusable-tea-bags


----------



## SBOB (2/5/16)

Moad said:


> I purchased one of the utah bio diesel jobs and used it for the first time on the weekend. Extremely effective and worth the $ IMO


what was the shipping cost (or total cost landed if you link to the model/size you bought)?


----------



## Moad (2/5/16)

Sorry I didn't realise how far back the Utah Bio Diesel filters were mentioned.

10.5" diameter x 18" tall 300 micron

USD $190 to my door, turnaround was about 2 weeks if I remember correctly


----------



## SBOB (2/5/16)

Moad said:


> USD $190 to my door, turnaround was about 2 weeks if I remember correctly


ouch


----------



## Moad (3/5/16)

Yeah... As I said though, worth it


----------



## solipsist (4/5/16)

Moad said:


> Yeah... As I said though, worth it


Honest question - what's the benefit of something like the Utah Bio Diesel filter over the ~$35 Kegking type spider? You're not the first to mention a significantly more expensive spider/filter. Is it longevity? Are the exxy ones easier to clean or something?


----------



## SBOB (4/5/16)

solipsist said:


> Honest question - what's the benefit of something like the Utah Bio Diesel filter over the ~$35 Kegking type spider?


or the slightly more expensive mangrove jack version


----------



## SimoB (4/5/16)

solipsist said:


> Honest question - what's the benefit of something like the Utah Bio Diesel filter over the ~$35 Kegking type spider? You're not the first to mention a significantly more expensive spider/filter. Is it longevity? Are the exxy ones easier to clean or something?





SBOB said:


> or the slightly more expensive mangrove jack version



From what I can tell, the micron size of the mangrove jack or bio diesel is larger. I have the keg king one and don't use it, it's too fine in my opinion and doesn't drain well enough. I wasn't happy with the extraction of hop flavour/bittering


----------



## takai (6/7/16)

So my KK one is all but clogged up now, and hot caustic isnt doing anything. I think its just too fine.

Has anyone got the MJ one, and what is it like? Im waiting for them to come back in stock.


----------



## Exile (6/7/16)

Takai the MJ one is shitloads better m8, the boil still reaches the inside of the hop spider and doesn't block up


----------



## takai (6/7/16)

Exile said:


> Takai the MJ one is shitloads better m8, the boil still reaches the inside of the hop spider and doesn't block up


Nice, will have to get one... when they come back in stock. Or does anyone know of a supplier that still has some in stock?


----------



## Roosterboy (6/7/16)

I have had made in the past Stainless Steel BIAB filter baskets , they were 24 cm x 30 cm . Some interest was shown in a
bigger one , I've been talking to the manufacturer and I'm looking at making a 29.0 cm diameter basket by 38 cm high plus
legs and there will be a handle ( that's 25 L volume ). The dimensions are critical , as it all adds to cost. Any bigger and postage
doubles. Depending on interest the price would be significantly less than $190 USD.
Anyone interested please message me.


----------



## Moad (6/7/16)

Purely size and sturdiness over keg king one. Keg king feels flimsy, Utah bd one is solid!

Would have definitely been interested in a local cheaper option if they existed when I purchased mine.


----------



## gezzanet (6/7/16)

Have a KK one I picked up in a bit of some random bits. Was pretty clogged when I got it but a soak for a few days in PBW fixed it up. Used it once with some hop cones but never again. Too restrictive. Better to let them swim free and whirlpool cleans then up. 50 l keggle. BIAB


----------



## Roosterboy (7/7/16)

Moad said:


> Purely size and sturdiness over keg king one. Keg king feels flimsy, Utah bd one is solid!
> 
> Would have definitely been interested in a local cheaper option if they existed when I purchased mine.


The Americans do make some good equipment the problem is the freight is a killer.
I should have said these SS baskets I'm looking at getting made will fit in most 30 L urns and 40 L urns ie Crown , Birko , Rabotherm etc...


----------



## TidalPete (7/7/16)

takai said:


> takai, on 06 Jul 2016 - 12:57 PM, said:takai, on 06 Jul 2016 - 12:57 PM, said:takai, on 06 Jul 2016 - 12:57 PM, said:
> 
> So my KK one is all but clogged up now, and hot caustic isnt doing anything. I think its just too fine.


Soaking for 24 hours in caustic followed by a light scrub should have solved your hassle although I have zero experience with ss ultra-fine mesh? Did you soak long enough at a reasonable temp before scrubbing?

Most likely to be :icon_offtopic: but for the life of me cannot work out why you would need an expensive ss hop filter when a 250 micron hopsock should be good for more or less 280 brewdays (as mine was before replacing) & is only $20 from one of the AHB sponsors. Cheers Ross. :super:

Here's a pic of my old hopsock just before she died after the stitching finally gave out.


----------



## takai (9/7/16)

Gave it another big soak for 48hrs in strong caustic and a big scrub and it has come up a bit cleaner. Still keen on getting a MJ one though, the higher flow will be appreciated.

Hop sock can be ok, but the ease of a hop spider is normally much much better. Also no issues with it touching the internal element and getting burnt.


----------



## TidalPete (9/7/16)

And there's my answer!
No problems with gas. 
With such a fine ss mesh perhaps blast with the hose rather than scrub?


----------



## 620rossco (10/7/16)

I have a UBD 80litre basket. Postage said it was made by abfab. Either way it is the bomb. Interested in a hop filter of the same quality as well.
Rossco


----------



## takai (10/7/16)

TidalPete said:


> And there's my answer!
> No problems with gas.
> With such a fine ss mesh perhaps blast with the hose rather than scrub?


Bigger problems with gas for me. Like dying from CO poisoning


----------



## takai (11/7/16)

Managed to unclog mine, hit it with the MAPP torch with a broad flame and heated it until the mesh was getting a little glowy and then let it cool. Immersed it in caustic and a lot of it came out, then a subsequent soak in Sodium Perc got the rest out. Its now in Citric acid repassivating 

With all that effort i think 300 micron is just too fine, still keen to try the MJ one.


----------



## sp0rk (11/7/16)

takai said:


> Bigger problems with gas for me. Like dying from CO poisoning


That little ventilation?
I brew in my garage in winter, I only have the double wide door open 6 inches and then the window on the side of the garage is open as well, seems to be fine


----------



## dicko (12/7/16)

I use a KK unit and I have never had any trouble with cleaning it.

I do hose it off immediately after removing it from the kettle and I give it a rub over with a dish mop and napisan.
I notice that the strip behind the stainless bracket that runs from the top to the bottom can trap some gunk under it if it is not hosed out thoroughly.
About every six brews or so I soak all my gear in PBW overnight and the hop filter gets to swim with the rest of the gear.

Cheers


----------



## takai (12/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> That little ventilation?
> I brew in my garage in winter, I only have the double wide door open 6 inches and then the window on the side of the garage is open as well, seems to be fine


I brew in the kitchen of my 2bed apt which has a completely inadequate extraction fan over the smallest hob in the world (we use a separate induction stovetop). With all the windows open it still steams up like you are in the shower during the boil.


----------



## honesmo (16/7/16)

About 4 brews ago gave up on using my kk hop spider for its intended purpose after it clogged to a point it wasted all my late hops on an IPA. I'm now using it after whirlpooling to filter the wort into the fermenter. Very happy with the results so far looks to help aeration as well running the tap on full down the inside of the sock. If I remember I'll get some photos of it in action as an added bonus I can get an extra litre from the trub so now getting a keg and a 2l growler from every batch.


----------



## fdsaasdf (17/7/16)

honesmo said:


> About 4 brews ago gave up on using my kk hop spider for its intended purpose after it clogged to a point it wasted all my late hops on an IPA. I'm now using it after whirlpooling to filter the wort into the fermenter.


Since getting the hop spider I've been running a 20min whirlpool/hop steep with the march pump close to flat out, with the outlet fed into the hop spider. I have found this to be excellent for both sediment reduction and utilising hops (80% of my brews are based around a 'late and great' hop philosophy anyway). Cleaning is a bit of a pain but a rinse with the hose and a PBW soak suffices.

I do suspect that there is some inhibition of maximum utilisation using the spider during the boil, but as I am forcing the wort through the hops for so long and then no-chill cubing I've been more than happy with the APA/IPA/BIPA/IIPAs produced with the hop spider. 

If starting from scratch, however, I would prefer a wider hop spider with slightly less fine mesh and then have a very large fine mesh filter to run as a hop bazooka inside the kettle. This would probably cost hundreds of dollars, so realistically for a touch under $40 posted the KK hop spider does a pretty decent job.


----------



## takai (16/9/16)

Ive been using my new MJ Hop Spider for a few brews now and its great. Much better flow than the KK one, and a non tapered bottom to maximise wort flow. The only disadvantage is that the hook makes the top of the spider even with the top of the pot, and for my setup it sits a bit high. Will just weld on a new one to put it lower down.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (18/10/16)

Just bought one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172348450350?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Says the mesh is 500 microns, so bigger than the keg king one but smaller than the MJ one. $20 delivered... although it looks like it could take up to 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## SBOB (18/10/16)

I ordered one of those a week or so ago also.. Will be interesting to see what it's like when it turns up. 

Seems to be an influx of hop spiders from Chinese sellers in the last month or so on ebay


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (18/10/16)

Was going to make one from stainless bits from Bunnings but the cost and time to make/drive to Bunnings etc. is going to be a lot more than $20! Yay China...


----------



## Tex083 (24/11/16)

I had some of the same issues with keeping my spider clean. I listened to a podcast and it appears PBW is not that good at removing beer stone. You need an acidic solution such as citric acid. Soaked overnight and the thing is clean as!


----------



## Stouter (23/3/17)

Used my Fleabay, ex-H.K. S/S hops basket yesterday. It's cheap, and looks it, and may well fall apart after a few more brews, but appeared to work ok.
Didn't clog up and was easy to wash out.
If it dies in the arse I'll upgrade to a better version, until then happy days.


----------



## Stouter (23/3/17)

Doopdy double post sorry.


----------



## Stouter (26/3/17)

Had a peak at one of the KegKing branded versions of this hop basket the other day at my LHBS, and there's a big difference in quality.
The joining of the frame work, the taunt mesh, uniformity of shape. And for only about $10 more than I paid for my banged up chunk of s#!t that looks like it's previous life was as a diesel filter in mining machinery, and also like it will be lucky to last another 10 brews at the most.
Yes, will upgrade soon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/11/19)

Used a hop spider for the first time today, wish I hadn't bothered. I know its not my imagination running away with me, but drinking the wort from the hydrometer tube the hop kick just wasn't the same as from the same beer I brewed a couple of days ago. I have been trying all manner of different methods for emptying the kettle. Dip tubes, 3,5 meters of helix, I have made a bazooka for the Brau Wolf from one of these.




Idea being if they can keep hops in they can keep them out.




I will keep using the helix on the Guten but it is slow. I haven't tried the above yet hopefully this week.


----------



## snails07 (17/11/19)

I tried similar to that WEAL and the mesh will collapse in on itself, guaranteed. I ended up doing what you see in the photos.
Basically just used the mesh folded over, with the stainless ring/thread section put into the middle to prevent collapsing/suction. 
I had 2 of these connected via a tee to the dip tube. It worked awesome for about 10 brews and have just gone to using a basket now.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/11/19)

I have put a reducer in all my taps and I have yet to try the Brau Wolf filter. I think I can see what you have done, but how did you seal the mesh bag?
Whoever could come up with a fool proof method for getting most of the wort out of the kettle cleanly (I would say there is a fair bit of sugar in that last litre or two) could make a bit of money.


----------



## snails07 (17/11/19)

This is it in action and disassembled. The mesh is folded at each end with pliers to make a seam at each end.
It worked awesome, I'd done IPA's that used up to 180 grams of kettle hops with no issue at all. It drained every last drop and the pump didn't miss a beat. It did leave about 3.5 litres behind but only because my pickup fittings didn't reach all the way to the bottom of the kettle


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/11/19)

I do wonder how much sugar is left behind when we leave 1,2, or 3 litres in the kettle. Like taking a pre boil gravity we have to give a decent stir to even the sugar out or end up with a false reading. Would be the same at the end of a boil, letting it sit for a length of time I would imagine the sugar would be down the bottom. Have looked before for an answer on line and have never come across anything.


----------

